# dead buck in woods behind house



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

my dad was riding his quad behind his house and found a 10 point about 18 or 20 in wide just laying there dead we flipped it over and no marks to be seen still in velvit this about 3 weeks ago then I read an article about EHD a blood born desiese form a bite from a midge has anyone else seen such a thing in ohio yet


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I would contact the Division of wildlife and see if they are interested. They need to keep up with things like EHD and CWD (chronic wasteing disease). It may not be to late to test, even after 3 weeks. It would be of benifit to everyone and if it had one of these, you may want to have any deer tested before eating it from that area (I know I would).


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

EHD has to be tested for very soon after death, so it is too late. It's not an uncommon disease, so that is one possibility. It could also be one of many other diseases, or injuries from a vehicle. Death is a natural part of life, and deer die every day.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well the coyotes have taken care of it now only a ribcage left


----------

